# Bufford's 12 foot modification



## RBuffordTJ

Hello everyone, this forum has been great and I have been watching, reading and even commenting here and there. Well now its my turn to put my boat on the block. Yesterday I started, and completed, Phase 1 of my conversion. I will have to say, before I go any further, a thank you to asinz who not only gave form to what I had in my head and was looking for, but who also took time to talk to me about his build some. He did tell me he sold his, but maybe he will get another one before long.

On to the boat...it is a 12' Aluminum Landau 1256f model. I picked this boat up for $200 off a co-worker, no trailer or motor at first, just the boat. I did end up going back and buying a 9.8hp Nissan that was barely ever used, but more on that later. The inside bottom measures 36" so after reading around the site I was concerned about putting on a deck like my cousin and I felt it needed. Here is what we started with.












Went over to Gander Mountain and picked up a couple boat seats on sale, the colors are what will be on the boat in the end, but for now it is just the seats.







The first thing I did, while awaiting my cousin/co-fish-slayer, to arrive, was cut a simple deck board to mount the rear seat on. We are using fixed bases with swivle plates, I considered going with the pull off ones but I don't have anywhere to store them so they are going to have to stay on the boat anyway, and this will make a thief have to work a little harder to get them if they want them.







Now the front seat had to come out, for the mod that I found in asinz's boat. We marked and cut the seat out, removed the foam and left about an inch of metal all the way around to have something to bolt the side boards to. We are considering putting two motorcycle batteries up in them for lighting, but that is still up for discussion. I hate to waste space. In the pictures you will see red lines where we removed metal, and yellow where we left to fold. The front and rear plywood supports were made that way to keep structural integrity to the boat.





































Now that this was done, we put foam under the decking we installed in the next couple pics, sorry not to get pics of that but it slipped my mind while we were working.

















It will hit the lake just as you see it tomorrow for a test run, to see how it feels on the water stability wise and then we will make any needed adjustments.

So this was phase one. It took about 6 hours to complete from start to finish and the next phase will be the middle raised floor, simply built on the ribs, and a possible live well in the front to replace the small metal shelf that came stock. There is of course coating the wood, I think I am going to use Durabak on the floors and decking, Steelflex on the bottom and some paint to make it look sharp.

Ok...comments? Suggestions?


----------



## njTom

It looks great. I like how you cut out the front seat but left enough for support and possibly some storage in the small cut outs. Keep up the great job..


----------



## Specknreds

Creative thinking on the seat cut out =D> Did you see that some where?


----------



## DenisD

Looks great, we want to see you test it in the pool


----------



## fishinchef

I like the front deck cut out. What are you plans for the open areas?


----------



## CarlF

I really like the front seat modification. =D> 

 I may do something like that with my boat.
How did you attach the decking in the front or is it just resting on the hull?

Only other comment is that the sternseat looks a little high to stear from under power. May want to be careful when you test drive it!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

DenisD said:


> Looks great, we want to see you test it in the pool



LOL...we would if we could get it back inside the fence with the seats mounted, when you come in my gate it is a sharp turn and the boat has to be up on its side...that was the plan. It is hitting the lake at 7am tomorrow though. Nothing like testing under fire huh!

Rick in Orlando


----------



## RBuffordTJ

CarlF said:


> I really like the front seat modification. =D>
> 
> I may do something like that with my boat.
> How did you attach the decking in the front or is it just resting on the hull?
> 
> Only other comment is that the sternseat looks a little high to stear from under power. May want to be careful when you test drive it!



The front seat mod idea came from a user here *asinz* who did this to his. It was what I had in my head and when I saw his it was like "YES! Finally" LOL. I knew we had to keep structural integrity so we had to make a support to run side to side and still allow us to put in the walk through style deck. 

We are also a little concerned about the back seat, it may need to be lowered and if so I will fab a small hardwood box to place it on. When I sit on the stock bench my arm is cranked up high to run the throttle and navigate, it makes my shoulder very sore by the end of the day, so I don't think it will be too high for that, but my concern is it may be too high for my legs to sit comfortably.

Oh, and the decking is screwed to the support beam that runs side to side as it is raised and I could safely put a screw there, you can lift the boat by grabbing the front of that deck and lifting. We hope that will add to some stability as it takes a pounding sometimes running across the lake.

It looks great, seems very functional and when we hit the lake in the morning we will see. Lake Conway...here we come!

Rick in Orlando


----------



## RBuffordTJ

fishinchef said:


> I like the front deck cut out. What are you plans for the open areas?



Those two areas are being considered for two 12v motorcycle batteries (one on each side) to run any lighting up front and maybe a live well pump if we put one in. The only lights we would consider are LEDs so they take such a small draw we could go all night on two of those batteries and still have a deep cycle for the trolling motor if we want it. 

Thats why they are still open, just considering options.

Rick in Orlando


----------



## Zum

Looks great,real nice job.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Boat Test!

Well the test on Lake Conway went pretty good! The boat was VERY stable while standing on that front deck fishing, both my cousin Steve and I were able to do that. The back seat, which looks a little high in the pic, is quite comfortable to sit in, fish from and drive from too. We are awful excited at the next step....A TRAILER! LOL...yeah we been lifting it in and out of a truck bed...and after 8 hours in direct FL sunshine, neither of us wanted to lift a foot into the truck....but the boat had to come home too.

Here are a couple pics. I don't have any from shore because, well, we were both in the boat.







If a Dragonfly lands on you it is considered good luck. I actually cast under them on the lake and have great luck with bass, but probably because they are being tracked from below by the bass. Anyway....what is it considered if two sets of them are on you having sex? I considered it a photo op....while my cousin was kind enough to hold still for the pic.







My first was pretty quick to come to the boat







Steve got one shortly after







Then the little ones got in on the action







So all went well. Phase 2 will begin shortly as I have already ordered my Durabak coating, and it is on the way. Anyone else use this stuff yet?

Alright, I'm off to bed.
Bufford


----------



## Waterwings

Nice catchin', and congrats on the maiden voyage! 8)


----------



## ober51

Lookin' good, I wish I could catch ANYTHING this year.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

ober51 said:


> Lookin' good, I wish I could catch ANYTHING this year.



It ain't been easy this year for us either, the heat is making everything sluggish, but we are fishing the drop-offs, me with little white tailed spinners and him with purple worms, and they are hittin' it. Somtimes they hit so light your not entirely sure you have one.

The canals have also shown consistant fishing, getting the ones laid up under the bridges in the shade is actually pretty easy.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

lookin good i like what you did w/ the middle seat


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Loggerhead Mike said:


> lookin good i like what you did w/ the middle seat


Thanks Mike. In the first post I linked a thread from another user here who did the same thing, I had that in my head but when I saw how it worked it was like...PERFECT! My concern was the structural integrity of the boat after cutting out the bench seat...but this way took care of that issue 100%


----------



## cyberflexx

Nice looking boat... great work so far..


----------



## bassm1

Nice start and I'm sure the finished prodict will be cool as heck. Good luck on phase 2.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

*Phase 2 Underway! SteelFlex*

Well today my cousin and I hit the boat and pulled out all the nice decking and seats we had put in it so we could easily flip it over and begin the work on the underside. Today we applied the STEELFLEX SUPER SLICK EPOXY COATING #9X-2000 with a black pigment to it. I wanted a dark gray but they didn't have gray except for a light one, and I wanted a darker color. I placed the order and it arrived the next day! Dang! They don't take credit cards so you have to use a money order or C.O.D (Cash-or Check On Delivery), which I didn't know UPS still did. Anyway, it arrived and we hit it running!

We taped off the area to be treated, sanded down the bottom with 60 grit paper to ruff it up, cleaned it up real good with rags and water then wiped it dry. Working in the shade we did it as a team, I mixed the epoxy 1/2 a Liter at a time and pured it out while Steve rolled it with a short nap adhesive roller that is solvent resistant. The first coat went on good and the second leveled out the thin spots. We only had to use about half as much on the second coat. When all was done we have a little less than half a gallon unmixed.

In between coats we carried the boat into the sunshine and it took about 20 minutes of Florida sunshine to make it hard and ready for the second treatment. In some of the pics it looks like I just fell in the pool, that is also thanks to that beautiful Florida sun and humidity! Trivia: Did you know that Floridians are half fish, we have to be to breathe the air. Dang it was muggy today! 

So we mixed as we went, my wife took some pics and then I took some when it was all done and the masking tape was removed. It will stay like this tonight to finish hardening up before I flip it and put some on the inside of the boat under the decking to finish sealing up the rivets. We would get a little leakage from them when we hit waves on the lake, but from the looks of this coating I think that has ended. The upper portion of the boat will be getting some red paint soon and the inside decking and walls will be getting treated to a coat of Durabak.

*My suggestions.*
1. Don't work IN the sun but move it INTO the sun to dry between the first and second coat then for the final.
2. WEAR GLOVES! This stuff gets on anything and everything fast!
3. If you want pictures of your work, have a camera person there.
4. Work with a partner, one should mix and pour while the other runs the roller. Work at a steady pace but don't try to rush.
5. Don't bother cleaning up stuff when your done, trash it. LOL....just trash it!

Here are the pics! The last two are the finished product.



















































Stay tuned for more to come this week!
Bufford in Orlando


----------



## ober51

You won't regret putting that stuff on, looks great too, nice job Bufford!


----------



## Zum

Great team work,nice job.


----------



## WaltonsMountain

Hey Bufford, awesome work. As you know, i'm following your thread. Can you tell me what the steel flex is used for?


----------



## mErcMaN1o9

Nice job.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

WaltonsMountain said:


> Hey Bufford, awesome work. As you know, i'm following your thread. Can you tell me what the steel flex is used for?



SteelFlex is a super slick epoxy that has been used on the bottom of air boats for years. It cuts down resistance, seals up the bottom tight as a drum and protects your boat. The company says "For airboats. Super slick surface is produced in one operation. Not necessary to spray an additional topcoat. Contains Teflon plus additional friction red additives." 

Quite a few members here use it. It is highly recommended.


----------



## WaltonsMountain

RBuffordTJ said:


> WaltonsMountain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bufford, awesome work. As you know, i'm following your thread. Can you tell me what the steel flex is used for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteelFlex is a super slick epoxy that has been used on the bottom of air boats for years. It cuts down resistance, seals up the bottom tight as a drum and protects your boat. The company says "For airboats. Super slick surface is produced in one operation. Not necessary to spray an additional topcoat. Contains Teflon plus additional friction red additives."
> 
> Quite a few members here use it. It is highly recommended.
Click to expand...


Thanks...will definitely have to try it out!


----------



## flintcreek

Bufford, 
Boat is looking good, like the front deck height. Will be keeping a eye on your thread, want to see pictures of the finished boat....keep up the good work. 

Flintcreek


----------



## pescatore

Love it man ! =D> 
I like the creativity you had for your front deck, lots of people would have given up on building a deck in such a small tin and maybe just put down a pavement.
Terrific !!!


----------



## grizzly

real nice work there, glad you're getting out and fishing too. 
i raised my rear seat the way you did with a 7"pedestal, the bench was just too low to fish from.
mine looks like it would be too high, but it works great.
keep up the good work!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

grizzly said:


> real nice work there, glad you're getting out and fishing too.
> i raised my rear seat the way you did with a 7"pedestal, the bench was just too low to fish from.
> mine looks like it would be too high, but it works great.
> keep up the good work!



Yeah mine works good at this height. When I turn sideways I put my feet up on the side rail and relax. It is nice.


----------



## Rat

Nice work Bufford, she will be the envy of your lake! 

Your boat bottom looks nice and clean. When I retired my 12 footer it was beat to CRAP!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Look what I found last night on Craig's List! 

A galvanized trailer near my home for $300.00. 

Yeah, I was hoping to find one cheaper but most were about crap and expensive. I already went to the DMV this morning and got my tag for it. It is almost in perfect condition and is fully adjustable! They guy was using it for a canoe but sold it. The tires are even new!












Bufford in Orlando


----------



## njTom

Great find on the trailer =D> .


----------



## RBuffordTJ

njTom said:


> Great find on the trailer =D> .



I am beyond tickled with it!


----------



## WaltonsMountain

Hey Bufford that's a damn nice trailer! Good find!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

WaltonsMountain said:


> Hey Bufford that's a damn nice trailer! Good find!



Thank you, I was lurking that site for days.


----------



## CarlF

good buy, looks brand new.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Well I put on my non skid coating this past weekend. I used a product called Durabak, it is a pretty good product but I would caution anyone who is thinking about using it of the following:

1. You will need more than one gallon if you are coating a boat over 12' long. I have one that size and it was everything I could do to squeeze out two coats, which is required for this stuff.

2. Don't leave too much skin exposed while using it, the stuff burns tender areas like the top of feet, foreheads and so on. #-o 

3. I used the textured product and it is VERY texured. You won't slip! If you fall it might hurt though...lol, I will let you know when I accidently field test it.

4. If I had it to do over again I would not coat up the walls, just the decking areas, just a personal opinion.

It looks good and is very hard now, but it stays pliable as to not crack when flexed. Here are the pics!






*Uncoated, primed and mid deck installed...*










*First coat...*










*Finish Coat...*





*Closer look at the texture...*





It is about $120.00 a gallon (with shipping), so keep that in mind if you are considering using it. They offer many colors and even provide you with the application rollers. Hope the fish think it looks nice!

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Well I have got the seats back in, it loaded on the trailer and I am headed to the lake first thing in the morning! Wish me luck.

Bufford


----------



## Rat

Nice! That stuff will last a long time on that boat. Good color too I think, hopefully it stays cool on the feet.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Rat said:


> Nice! That stuff will last a long time on that boat. Good color too I think, hopefully it stays cool on the feet.


Yeah the color was a good choice, it was very cool on my feet, even after 5 hours in direct Florida sunlight. Lost the pin that levels the outboard as soon as we hit the water :evil: so it was trying to plow. We were out to fish though and didn't have too far to go to not catch anything anyway.

So, one lost necessary item, no fish....but the boat looks and functions good!  It is pretty stable on the mid and front decks. I bought one of those cooler conversions to make it a live well, and that works great, now I would love to see some fish in it :roll: 

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work! 8)


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Waterwings said:


> Nice work! 8)


Thanks man! I am loving playing with this thing.


----------



## WaltonsMountain

Hey that turned out pretty damn good. Any particular reason you wouldn't put it on the walls again? Just didn't like how it turned out cosmetically or what?


----------



## RBuffordTJ

WaltonsMountain said:


> Hey that turned out pretty damn good. Any particular reason you wouldn't put it on the walls again? Just didn't like how it turned out cosmetically or what?


You know, I said that before I took it out. I should say I have changed my mind on that one. The perks are it stayed cool for 5 hours in direct sunshine. The metal used to burn bad when you put your feet up on the side, this stuff (in the light color anyway) stayed very cool. Also, it is heavily texured but was not rough to walk on or stand on at all. 

I would put it on the walls and rim again.

Glad you liked it, it is pretty good stuff.

Bufford


----------



## jsharp

hey i love your boat i have a few questions for oyu how did you do the suports under the front deck and how tall is the front deck love the idea was thinking of borrowing for my boat but wanted some more info from you on how you did your suports in the front under the deck thanks for your info


----------



## RBuffordTJ

jsharp said:


> hey i love your boat i have a few questions for oyu how did you do the suports under the front deck and how tall is the front deck love the idea was thinking of borrowing for my boat but wanted some more info from you on how you did your suports in the front under the deck thanks for your info



Hey J,

The way I did the front was to take a line level on a string, place it on top of the front cross support on the boat floor, where it makes it upswing, then run it straight back to the bench seat to find the level height. Once that was marked on the bench seat I knew where to cut to run the plywood flat forward to rest on that front rib. We cut the seat (pics in first post) and we only had a couple inches, maybe 4 or so max, between the bottom of the deck and the floor, so I put floatation foam down to fill the void completely all the way forward. There are no supports under there but it feels rock solid and then we screwed it down into that front rib brace to hold it on the front, and to the created braces on the cut out seat in the back.

It feels rock solid, no flexinging at all and still allows for drainage down the chanels on the bottom if water comes in from rain or over the sides. With the deck not having much to span in height or length there was no use framing something up, and I am 250+ and it doesn't give at all with me walking or sitting on it.  

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## jsharp

thanks man i love it i like the open floor plan how tall are your pedestal for your seats


----------



## RBuffordTJ

jsharp said:


> thanks man i love it i like the open floor plan how tall are your pedestal for your seats



Can't remember on the front right off, 11" maybe, the back is only like 5"


----------



## grizzly

looking good! coming together real nice.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

grizzly said:


> looking good! coming together real nice.



Thanks Grizzly, I am really enjoying the project, and it is going fishing again Sunday. I am considering pods to add to the back to boost lift back there, it is back heavy, especially with my big butt back there.


----------



## bassin assassin

I am new to this site and am glad I found it. I am am working on a 12 foot jon and wanting to make sure it is water tight. I have a couple questions about the steel flex. Can you put it on the bottom of the boat if it has already been painted or does it have to be put on bare aluminum? Also, can it be painted over to match the rest of the boat? Thanks


----------



## RBuffordTJ

I believe it can be painted but calling the company will be your best information, they are extremely helpful on the phone.

To prep I just scuffed the boat with 60 grit paper (real rough stuff) then cleaned it, then applied the coatings.


----------



## ericshayes

Do you know what the weight capacity on your boat is? thanks


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Well I know what it was stock, and I can tell you me, another full grown man and a 100 pound kid still has be boat riding pretty high in the water.


----------



## jasper60103

Bufford, 
I like your rig, especially the heavy duty pedestals.
I'm on the hefty side (290#), and can appreciate stability and comfort. =D> 
-jasper


----------



## RBuffordTJ

jasper60103 said:


> Bufford,
> I like your rig, especially the heavy duty pedestals.
> I'm on the hefty side (290#), and can appreciate stability and comfort. =D>
> -jasper



Me too man, so far I have had no issues at all.


----------



## ericshayes

Do you think my 1432 would have the same capacity. Thanks


----------



## RBuffordTJ

ericshayes said:


> Do you think my 1432 would have the same capacity. Thanks



I am sure it would work on a bigger boat too.


----------



## bassnbrian

Hey Bufford.
Just checked out your websites...very cool stuff there.
Great testimonials! Can tell your family is a blessing to many!

great mod too ! =)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Thanks man, I will be updating them both very soon.


----------



## rusmir

i think im gonna do the sam e thing to my boat like u did .. nice job


----------



## RBuffordTJ

rusmir said:


> i think im gonna do the sam e thing to my boat like u did .. nice job



Thanks. I have been very happy with it, no regrets at all. Just spent 4 days fishin' up on the Santa Fe and Suwannee Rivers in High Springs, FL and it was a great time. I love having a boat that moves through the shallows easily and with the walk through decking you can move around as needed.


----------



## rusmir

im sure it nice with plywood. i got aluminum flooring . im just figuring out so it wont bend when i walk .. well ce


----------



## damifinowfish

That turned out great. Your project is what I've been playing withon paper for my boat. One question how did the durabak look on your wood floor? Did you have to do anything to the wood for prep?

Thanks
Damifinow Fish


----------



## RBuffordTJ

damifinowfish said:


> That turned out great. Your project is what I've been playing withon paper for my boat. One question how did the durabak look on your wood floor? Did you have to do anything to the wood for prep?
> 
> Thanks
> Damifinow Fish



The Durabak worked out great on the wood. The only thing I did to it was sand the wood with 80 grit paper. Roll on two coats and you can easily go with the slick finish and still get non skid. I used textured but either is great.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Troutman3000

RBuffordTJ said:


> jsharp said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey i love your boat i have a few questions for oyu how did you do the suports under the front deck and how tall is the front deck love the idea was thinking of borrowing for my boat but wanted some more info from you on how you did your suports in the front under the deck thanks for your info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey J,
> 
> The way I did the front was to take a line level on a string, place it on top of the front cross support on the boat floor, where it makes it upswing, then run it straight back to the bench seat to find the level height. Once that was marked on the bench seat I knew where to cut to run the plywood flat forward to rest on that front rib. We cut the seat (pics in first post) and we only had a couple inches, maybe 4 or so max, between the bottom of the deck and the floor, so I put floatation foam down to fill the void completely all the way forward. There are no supports under there but it feels rock solid and then we screwed it down into that front rib brace to hold it on the front, and to the created braces on the cut out seat in the back.
> 
> It feels rock solid, no flexinging at all and still allows for drainage down the chanels on the bottom if water comes in from rain or over the sides. With the deck not having much to span in height or length there was no use framing something up, and I am 250+ and it doesn't give at all with me walking or sitting on it.
> 
> Bufford in Orlando
Click to expand...



What kind of foam did you use?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## RBuffordTJ

I used a simple builder's foam board from Home Depot. All your doing is adding something to help it float if it flips or tries to sink and that stuff works fine for that.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Troutman3000

RBuffordTJ said:


> I used a simple builder's foam board from Home Depot. All your doing is adding something to help it float if it flips or tries to sink and that stuff works fine for that.
> 
> Bufford in Orlando



I'll pick some up there then. Thanks Man.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Glad to help.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Well after several pain in the tail loading adventures where we are dealing with a side current I decided my trailer needed some guides. So this is what I did, and probably too many pictures for it. Hope you like and it can help someone else too. Oh, this is not my original I stumbled up on the idea for this mod online.

We start with a Ladder Support, yep....stay with me here.






I cut it in half then used the supplied U-Bolts to secure it to the frame with a piece of 2" PVC pipe to keep anything from flexing too far. It is pretty dang solid so I am happy with it.




















Now it is time to put the side posts up and start fitting it into place.





A good 3/8" x 3" bolt, washer, lock washer and nut snugged them down so they don't move. I might put a second up above it if I notice any flex after trying it at the lake.





Now the caps are on the top and the reflective tape is in place for safety and to make it easy to see. I wrapped the strip on top all the way around so when backing in the dark my tail lights will light up the tops good to help me see where the back of the trailer is.










I am not sure what is next but I leaning towards a built in live well and looking now for a larger motor. Hope this helps someone else.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Mojo

Good job on the guides! Those look pro dude.


----------



## ober51

NIce - join the ladder stabilizer club. A bunch of us on here have done it, such a great, simple and relatively cheap idea.


----------



## Froggy

Definitly going that road as well, thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Thanks. You know its funny, I prowl these forums all the time but saw this on another site... #-o . Oh well. It was a simple project, under $35.00 and done in less than 2 hours. Definitely the way to go.

Glad to be a member of the club and this site is the best I have found.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## Arkdave

Man that is one good Idea, I looked all over the place, Trying to find something Round to fit in the PCV Pipe.

To use in the corners, Ended up just using a standard PVC ell in there, 

But The Ell wants to pop apart on me, Mind Telling Me if you got the Ladder Stabilizer at Lowes or H.D. ? 
Thanks =D>


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Arkdave said:


> Man that is one good Idea, I looked all over the place, Trying to find something Round to fit in the PCV Pipe.
> 
> To use in the corners, Ended up just using a standard PVC ell in there,
> 
> But The Ell wants to pop apart on me, Mind Telling Me if you got the Ladder Stabilizer at Lowes or H.D. ?
> Thanks =D>




Hey man. bought it at Home Depot, it is like 47" I think. It was the large one they had 2 to choose from. It is perfect to snugly slide down on there with 2" PVC. I think the cost was 29.00

Bufford


----------



## Arkdave

Thanks I go in there all the time, but never thought to look around the Ladders! ill pick one up next trip there !!(-:


----------



## perchin

I like this way, but I think this one below would be stronger when the boat runs into them.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12764


----------



## Arkdave

Yeah looks good, If the Cross member in the trailer frame is in the Right place, Buffords is too far back for that,
Ill take a look at mine later and see! Thanks


----------



## RBuffordTJ

perchin said:


> I like this way, but I think this one below would be stronger when the boat runs into them.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12764




Looks like a good way. Mine are pretty dang solid...I grabbed them and jerked them and they are solid. I also used it at the lake Friday and it worked perfect..no problem at all. I am happy with it for sure, and my cousin, who usually is driving it on while I back the trailer down was VERY happy with them. 

Thanks for the link, I like what he did.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Arkdave said:


> Thanks I go in there all the time, but never thought to look around the Ladders! ill pick one up next trip there !!(-:



Make sure to show me yours when you get done, I look forward to seeing it.

Bufford


----------



## perchin

RBuffordTJ said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this way, but I think this one below would be stronger when the boat runs into them.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a good way. Mine are pretty dang solid...I grabbed them and jerked them and they are solid. I also used it at the lake Friday and it worked perfect..no problem at all. I am happy with it for sure, and my cousin, who usually is driving it on while I back the trailer down was VERY happy with them.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I like what he did.
Click to expand...


Sweet, I'm still not sure how I'm going about mine yet.


----------



## Arkdave

RBuffordTJ said:


> Arkdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I go in there all the time, but never thought to look around the Ladders! ill pick one up next trip there !!(-:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to show me yours when you get done, I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> Bufford
Click to expand...


I will Man, When I get around to it :lol: I glued mine back together a while ago, So I could go fishing tomorrow!

It may stay now, Dont think I used Cleaner on the PVC before,

When I do change it, Ill do it like yours! My Trailer is just like yours, That cross member is right at the Back, Kind of Narrow!

If that Tube is as thin as it looks, It is going to bend over time, With one bolt in it!! That and im Cheap :lol: already have the PVC!

All I need is tube :wink:


----------



## hossman_24

Hi Bufford, Im workin on a similar conversion and was wonderin what kind of plywood did you use? And do i need to put foam back under the deck? (If so where can I get it)


----------



## Troutman3000

hossman_24 said:


> Hi Bufford, Im workin on a similar conversion and was wonderin what kind of plywood did you use? And do i need to put foam back under the deck? (If so where can I get it)


 

You can get the block insulation from Home Depot and i used 5/8ths exterior plywood treated with Thompsons. If I had to do it again I would have used spar urathane. Check out my build its similiar to waht you want to do.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12198


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Thanks Troutman, I didn't see his question. Yep, HD is where I got mine too.

Bufford


----------



## hossman_24

Thanks for the info. I plan to pick some up next week and get underway on my boat.


----------



## retiredff

I have been looking at the jon boat builds, yours is really good!

What did you prime the inside with, and are you going to use the flexsteel above the black on the hull and what color?

Great build!

Tony near Indy


----------



## RBuffordTJ

RetiredFF,

Thanks for the kind words. 

The black on my boat is the steelflex, that was as high as I plan to bring it up. I am going to paint over the original green area on the outside with a red to match with the red stripes on my seats, just a little flash! 

The inside was primed with a basic spray on primer, then I rolled on the Durabak non slip coating. Where it coats the wood I did not prime it as the company said to just scuff it with a heavy sandpaper then roll on 2 coats.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## retiredff

Thanks for the reply,

will the red also be flexsteel or another type of paint?

Tony


----------



## MadCatX

Hey Bufford 

Nice Build, I am a pretty big guy 6'1 - 340.

I am working with what looks to be a 1248... I bought the boat for 65 with a partner of mine. I noticed your a big guy and your running - all of that plus an outboard and a troller. - 

How is it weight wise? We want to run the boat myself and another guy hes about 175 and a troller motor rig.

any suggestions?


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Sounds like weight wise you are going to be very close to myself and my cousin and our gear, we usually have his son (90lbs or so) in there too. It is fine. The only problem I ever run into is running it by myself, got to weight that front good or go sloooooooowwwwww. LOL

Bufford


----------



## RBuffordTJ

retiredff said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> will the red also be flexsteel or another type of paint?
> 
> Tony



Hey man, the Red will be Rustoleum.


----------



## jasper60103

MadCatX said:


> Hey Bufford
> 
> Nice Build, I am a pretty big guy 6'1 - 340.
> 
> I am working with what looks to be a 1248... I bought the boat for 65 with a partner of mine. I noticed your a big guy and your running - all of that plus an outboard and a troller. -
> 
> How is it weight wise? We want to run the boat myself and another guy hes about 175 and a troller motor rig.
> 
> any suggestions?




Not sure if this will help anyone, but
I'm a big guy too and needed to move some weight forward.
I have a transom mount TM and moving it to the bow is not an easy
option for me. So, I decided to move my heavy deep cycle
battery forward to the bow. I bought a set 
of 20 foot 4 gauge jumper cables and extended the battery cables to the bow section. Select/modify the cable length to
suite your needs.
Also, look at cheeseball's thread (https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5668). He shows how to build a bus bar.
I did something similar.

Of course, it would be better to move the TM and battery to the bow if that's an option for you.


----------



## MWAK87

Does cutting the middle seat out do anything to the structural integrity of the boat? or does the remaining aluminum provide enough support.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

MWAK87 said:


> Does cutting the middle seat out do anything to the structural integrity of the boat? or does the remaining aluminum provide enough support.



Yes it does compromise the structural integrity which is why I designed my supports the way I did out of plywood. Go back through my build and you will see them on the front page. If your boat has ribs that run up the sides it will not have as much of an effect but I am of the mind if you take it out make sure to replace it with something that gives support back.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

> Not sure if this will help anyone, but
> I'm a big guy too and needed to move some weight forward.
> I have a transom mount TM and moving it to the bow is not an easy
> option for me. So, I decided to move my heavy deep cycle
> battery forward to the bow. I bought a set
> of 20 foot 4 gauge jumper cables and extended the battery cables to the bow section. Select/modify the cable length to
> suite your needs.
> Also, look at cheeseball's thread (https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5668). He shows how to build a bus bar.
> I did something similar.
> 
> Of course, it would be better to move the TM and battery to the bow if that's an option for you.



Great ideas!


----------



## fishburger

I have the exact some boat and have been fishing it for about 2 years now. I too am a large man 6'1" 300 lb. and fish with my friend about the same size as your cousin. I really like how you move the weight lower in the boat by moving the bench/seat up front, I also like the floor. Did you put foam under all of the flooring? Did it stabilize the boat any? I am going to attempt this design with my boat. I was wondering what everyone thought of doing the same to the rear bench? Then building some boxes that went from one bench to the other along the sides to kind of square off the inside, maybe also add some foam in the boxes or just build them with a hinged lid for storage boxes?? Got to say you really got my wheels turning with the design of your boat! Great build and tight lines!!!

Chris B.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

fishburger said:


> I have the exact some boat and have been fishing it for about 2 years now. I too am a large man 6'1" 300 lb. and fish with my friend about the same size as your cousin. I really like how you move the weight lower in the boat by moving the bench/seat up front, I also like the floor. Did you put foam under all of the flooring? Did it stabilize the boat any? I am going to attempt this design with my boat. I was wondering what everyone thought of doing the same to the rear bench? Then building some boxes that went from one bench to the other along the sides to kind of square off the inside, maybe also add some foam in the boxes or just build them with a hinged lid for storage boxes?? Got to say you really got my wheels turning with the design of your boat! Great build and tight lines!!!
> 
> Chris B.



Thanks for the kind words. I did put foam under the front deck area and the mid floor, the floor rests on the ribs so that is the height of it. As for stabilizing, if you look at how I designed the supports for the front bench I cut out you will see how I kept structural stability. There is nothing wrong with doing the back seat if you stabilize it also. I can't wait to see what you come up with.

Bufford


----------



## benjineer

ober51 said:


> NIce - join the ladder stabilizer club. A bunch of us on here have done it, such a great, simple and relatively cheap idea.



Love it! I'll be joining the club soon as well.


----------



## Mpd165

Great job. This is one of my favorite builds on here and you've documented it well. I'm planning on steel flexing the exterior of my boat and using the durabak on an aluminum casting deck. How have the steelflex and durabak held up over time? Have you had any issues with chipping, peeling, etc?


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

> I am not sure what is next but I leaning towards a built in live well and looking now for a larger motor. Hope this helps someone else.
> 
> Bufford in Orlando



I'm not near your size! That little 9.8 Nissan would be perfect for me!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Hey Sgt. Yeah it pushes the boat pretty good, I am looking at having 2 pods fabricated for the back that will give some extra lift, when we go out its usually me, my cousin and his son (or my daughter), so some extra lift would be nice. 

I would love to find a 15hp, been keeping my eyes open, but most people who have a 'decent' motor think they hold gold.

Bufford


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

You got that right, 



> but most people who have a 'decent' motor think they hold gold.



I would settle for a nice lightly used 9.8/9.9, 10 HP Johnson but even out here in the desert, they really think they have gold! Most of our lakes are rated at 10 and under.........

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/boa/2025721260.html

Found two in the Phoenix Craigs list but the Murcury seems a little to high for an 82. No pics or info on the 10 HP Johnson yet..........I have read the Merc have issues with pumps and electronics........


https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/boa/2025625387.html

I need to see if my little six in underpowered since the upgrade.........


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Great lookin' rig you got there.

Mercury is not bad, like all of the different manufacturers they have had issues here and there. I have been learning a lot about them at school and they are pretty solid. 

Well, keep your eyes open, you never know what you will suddenly find.


----------



## DuraCraft

Wow, Bufford (and others who gave suggestions), you have given me some great ideas for my boat! That is one great job there! Me old haid is spinning! This site just has me thinking about my boat more than ever. I have never even considered some of the things until I saw what you have done. I just might be able to modify my front seat somewhat like you did. That cut-out idea was really good. How's the fishing been in central Florida? We used to live there, and love it. Even considering moving back for retirement... I used to catch some nice bass near Auburndale.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

DuraCraft said:


> Wow, Bufford (and others who gave suggestions), you have given me some great ideas for my boat! That is one great job there! Me old haid is spinning! This site just has me thinking about my boat more than ever. I have never even considered some of the things until I saw what you have done. I just might be able to modify my front seat somewhat like you did. That cut-out idea was really good. How's the fishing been in central Florida? We used to live there, and love it. Even considering moving back for retirement... I used to catch some nice bass near Auburndale.


Thanks for the kind words, and the fishin' has been good, just havn't been out as much as I wish lately due to work and school. Be careful spending too much time here, it makes working on the boat a very addicitive passtime LOL. I can't wait to see what you come up with.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## off duty

very nice job love the seat mod


----------



## RBuffordTJ

off duty said:


> very nice job love the seat mod


Thanks man, I usually have at least one other with me to fish, usually one adult and one kid, so it really works out nice with the seat cut through.

Bufford


----------



## bguy

i gotta give it to you..clap clap. i like the stabilizer idea for the side guide post.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Thanks man, not original, I stumbled up on it online, several guys here said they did the same thing, but it is a great, inexpensive way to make what you need.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

And all good things must come to an end. I posted my Jon Boat for sale Sunday at 10:30pm and it sold Monday at 2:00pm. It was a good deal, but I got what I wanted for it. They say the happiest days in a boat owner's life is the day he buys a boat, and the day he sells it. "They" were wrong  but for not it must be this way as I prepare to graduate and to relocate to the upstate SC area. I am letting go of things that can be so I have less to move. 

The guy who bought it loves the boat and he even painted the upper portion red like I planned, then sent me a pic to show me the finished product...it looks Great! =D> 






So for now I am boatless, but when I get where I'm going its time to pick up another tin flat bottom, probably a 14' to 16' and start all over again with more mods. If you are wondering, I am not leaving, just updating my mod thread. Mod finished. Later Taters!


----------



## PitFishin'

good lookin rig. that helped seeing the steelflex go on, makes me feel a lil better about it. how did it do on the ribs? i have a lot of bumbers on my hull, and they are rivited on. i really hope these dont give me problems. u can kinda see them in my mod pics. im sure it will be just fine.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

PitFishin' said:


> good lookin rig. that helped seeing the steelflex go on, makes me feel a lil better about it. how did it do on the ribs? i have a lot of bumbers on my hull, and they are rivited on. i really hope these dont give me problems. u can kinda see them in my mod pics. im sure it will be just fine.



Mine is (was) a riveted hull and it was no problem at all, as a matter of fact it sealed up several that were leaking, between the steelflex and the Durabak inside it never leaked a drop again.


----------



## jasper60103

Hey, Bufford.
This is one of my favorite mods.
I bet you miss this one.
Did you get moved and find a new boat yet?

jasper


----------



## RBuffordTJ

jasper60103 said:


> Hey, Bufford.
> This is one of my favorite mods.
> I bet you miss this one.
> Did you get moved and find a new boat yet?
> 
> jasper



Thanks Jasper, I appreciate the kind words. I do miss it a lot, and I plan to do another on a 14 or 16 foot boat soon, I am actively looking for a project boat to use.

I did get moved, I am living in upstate SC near Clemson University and work on Lake Keowee. I can not begin to explain how much I LOVE my job working on boats. I spend some days in the shop, some on the lake and some half and half. It is fun, we have good employees and the lake and mountains are so beautiful.


----------



## jasper60103

RBuffordTJ said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Bufford.
> This is one of my favorite mods.
> I bet you miss this one.
> Did you get moved and find a new boat yet?
> 
> jasper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jasper, I appreciate the kind words. I do miss it a lot, and I plan to do another on a 14 or 16 foot boat soon, I am actively looking for a project boat to use.
> 
> I did get moved, I am living in upstate SC near Clemson University and work on Lake Keowee. I can not begin to explain how much I LOVE my job working on boats. I spend some days in the shop, some on the lake and some half and half. It is fun, we have good employees and the lake and mountains are so beautiful.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a great place to live. I've been to the Smokys with my family on vacation a few times, in Gatlinburg,TN. Beautiful country down there. I miss seeing (and the sound) of the mountain stream. Sounds like a great life, enjoy!

jasper


----------



## zeedogg

Sweet mod!

I have absolutely zero technical nor mechanical skills whatsoever and would LOVE to mod my 1236 sears gamefisher JUST like yours.

I read the whole thread, even reread your initial postings/pictures.

I'm afraid to do this. I want to... I really do. But I don't know how. As it stands now, my mothers husband and I are super uncomfortable in my boat. We sit on bench seats and we are cramped all the time. I'm 5'10 200 and he's 6'3 240. I know we can manage as plenty of people have quoted bigger bodies and gear, etc.

If you wouldn't mind putting together a list of how to's (extra super dummy proof). When you say, "cut out the bench on the red lines, etc" How? hacksaw? rotozip tool thing? These are serious questions, I really am just not adept at this.

I'd love to have this mod done in the next few weeks to prepare for central illinois prespawn bass season.

Thank you. Again, amazing mod. I wish mine can be even half as good as yours!


----------



## RBuffordTJ

zeedogg said:


> Sweet mod!
> 
> If you wouldn't mind putting together a list of how to's (extra super dummy proof). When you say, "cut out the bench on the red lines, etc" How? hacksaw? rotozip tool thing? These are serious questions, I really am just not adept at this.
> 
> Thank you. Again, amazing mod. I wish mine can be even half as good as yours!




I'm glad you liked it so much, I wish I knew where to start with 'dummy proff' because I'm no brain child I just started with an idea of what I wanted to see and worked my way slowly to it that day. The cutting and fitting was done in a day, its pretty simple and straight forward, the pictures should help a lot. To cut I used a jig saw with a metal cutting blade, its in one of the pics I think. Just measure 3 times before you make a cut, go slow, take your time and you will do fine with it.

Ask specific questions if you like and I'll try to help out some, be patient with me as I am working a good bit and have side jobs on boats in the evenings too. 

Bufford


----------

